# New Toro models on the Toro site!!



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here you go Toro fans, new models! That's right and here is one of them: Power Max® 826 OHAE (37802)

And the rest:Toro Count on it


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Zavie,

they do not seem to list the LED light on the parts list from what I saw in the parts lists. I guess I could add a light bar after drilling holes in the weight.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I didn't see a part number for the LED light either. The wiring harness part number description does say that it's for the handwarmers and LED


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hopefully they will correct that before too long Zavie.

I received an e-mail from Yamaha Canada today. I had previously asked about the possibility of a single stage track drive walk behind coming on the market and they said they have no idea what if any new models snow blowers/throwers look like and I just shook my head as I knew better; simply because those containers were probably already loaded and are probably sitting on the dock at Yokahama waiting to be loaded on a container ship.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

leonz said:


> Hello Zavie,
> 
> they do not seem to list the LED light on the parts list from what I saw in the parts lists. I guess I could add a light bar after drilling holes in the weight.


I looked at the operator's manual today the LED light is in there. Toro part number 138-0670


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

leonz said:


> Hopefully they will correct that before too long Zavie.
> 
> I received an e-mail from Yamaha Canada today. I had previously asked about the possibility of a single stage track drive walk behind coming on the market


Interesting, you will be posting some pics when they are available?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If they make them(I hope)and include them in the catalog I will post the pictures.

I wish they would make them this way as they would be so simple to make and design using chain drive and slip clutches in my opinion.

Even a copied model of the twin auger MotoMower SnowShark using a 12 horsepower engine with a 6 inch wide 6 paddle, 12 inch diameter impeller would be a snow removal monster in a very small package as there would be no plugging.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

leonz said:


> Hopefully they will correct that before too long Zavie.
> 
> I received an e-mail from Yamaha Canada today. I had previously asked about the possibility of a single stage track drive walk behind coming on the market and they said they have no idea what if any new models snow blowers/throwers look like and I just shook my head as I knew better; simply because those containers were probably already loaded and are probably sitting on the dock at Yokahama waiting to be loaded on a container ship.


Here's a single stage, but no track. I'd say the chances of a single stage track being on one of those containers is remote.
Yamaha Japan


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Here's a single stage, but no track. I'd say the chances of a single stage track being on one of those containers is remote.
> Yamaha Japan


That looks like it's an ultra light two stage, like the Ariens crossover, except it's (push??) with a single ski down the center.
That's my guess (too lazy to translte the text)...Note: They sure love hiding the engines away in Japan, must be a noise abatement thing.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Zavie said:


> I didn't see a part number for the LED light either. The wiring harness part number description does say that it's for the handwarmers and LED


yet they list a hand warmer kit as a dealer installed option, nothing about lights anywhere


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

captchas said:


> yet they list a hand warmer kit as a dealer installed option, nothing about lights anywhere


????


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

There is hope, then if I cannot swing a Toro 1428 tracked snow mule. 
If this amount of moisture stays around all winter we are going to get a lot of snow.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

leonz said:


> There is hope, then if I cannot swing a Toro 1428 tracked snow mule.
> If this amount of moisture stays around all winter we are going to get a lot of snow.


maybe it's up your way, it's been bypassing where i am in NJ goes right around the mountains down the shore where my fishing boat is LOTS of rain,


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

Seriously looking at the Toro 826 OHAE. Just about the perfect setup for my driveway and space needs. I have the older 826 and the only thing I really want on it is hand warmers.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

minnesotaman82 said:


> Seriously looking at the Toro 826 OHAE. Just about the perfect setup for my driveway and space needs. I have the older 826 and the only thing I really want on it is hand warmers.


is there a listing for a hand warmer kit for yours? if it has a charging coil it's easy to add the warmers


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

minnesotaman82 said:


> Seriously looking at the Toro 826 OHAE. Just about the perfect setup for my driveway and space needs. I have the older 826 and the only thing I really want on it is hand warmers.


I just ordered the 826 OHAE. I got a nice package deal along with the OHAE, I also went for the Toro Spin-Stop™ Super Recycler® Mower (21383).


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

This appears to use a similar 252cc engine (Loncin G250FDS-1), to the one on the 821QZE single stage and 824QXE Snowmaster (Loncin G250FDS-2), however, this new 826 model has heated handles and a light, meaning that there is an alternator on this (-2 version) engine. I wonder if the alternator can be ordered and added to the -1 version engine on the single stage and Snowmaster models so we can wire up our own headlights? I have reached out to Loncin for an answer. I don't know if they'll tell me anything...seems like when an OEM makes a part for someone (Toro) they are often unwilling to divulge any information whatsoever. I guess we'll see...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

It will probably require a new flywheel also. It will end up running into some big bux


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

wish you lots of luck zavie. 

toro seems to have a love affair with china for some time, steel, motors,bearings,Than what company today hasn't gone the out source route to make more on the bottom line. so they can go the box store sales/eye candy route 

personally i have had to many issues with new toro tools a 38801 powermax and a 20378 mower , starts with to much made in china being used .


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the best wishes. I've always got the Ariens Professional 28, Simplicity 1024, Toro 721 and my blower on the JD x570 to back up the Toro.


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

captchas said:


> wish you lots of luck zavie.
> 
> toro seems to have a love affair with china for some time, steel, motors,bearings,Than what company today hasn't gone the out source route to make more on the bottom line. so they can go the box store sales/eye candy route
> 
> personally i have had to many issues with new toro tools a 38801 powermax and a 20378 mower , starts with to much made in china being used .


Actually Toro assembles most of their products in the US and Mexico although I’m sure a lot of their parts are sourced from China just like everyone else’s. I wonder if this will start to change after COVID’s supply disruptions. I’ve personally had very good luck with new Toro’s and I consider the build quality right up there with Ariens, which I also own. I think the only brand built better then Toro is Honda and Yahmaha, which are out of my price range unfortunately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

